# Баян для тупешествий - какой?



## pikran (13 Авг 2012)

Возможно моя проблема прозвучит немного по-идиотски, поэтому прошу прощения.

Я играю на баяне уже больше 20 лет. Инструментов перевидал довольно много. И убедился, что если баянист играет действительно хорошо, то даже на полумёртвых "дровах" можно сыграть отлично. И наоборот.

Дело в том, что я увлекаюсь автопутешествиями, и довольно много и далеко езжу на автомобиле. С собой возить баян (Рубин 7) немного стрёмно, он очень не любит перепадов температуры и влажности. Возить электронный баян (Roland FR7xb), тоже стрёмно, может выйти из строя его электроника.

И сам вопрос. Какой порекомендуете баян, чтобы возить с собой? Желательно, чтобы он (в футляре) хорошо переносил перепады температур, от -40 до +40, и был более-менее голосистым? И вообще существует ли баян под такие экстремальные условия?


----------



## bombastic (13 Авг 2012)

у нас баянист на юпитере 15 минут на - 20 морозе (г Спб) играл "Казака" и "Рассыпуху" и ничего баяну не было :biggrin: 
конечно, не любой юпак такое вынесет, я со своим старым инструментом тоже такое выделываю периодически. просто играйте))
з.ы. -40 я думаю это уже слишком - голоса примерзнут!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (14 Авг 2012)

Ну ребята вы в крайности какие то бросаетесь.Человеку жалко Рубин 7, а вы ему Юпитер советуете ! На мой взгляд и опыт такое вытерпит только тулячок-терка, почему о тулячке ?Потому,что сам на нем не одну масленицу отыграл ,правда до - 40 не доходило.Москва все таки.Но градусов при -15 работал.Немного постоит и даже подстройки не требовал потом.Сейчас такого нет.На том же тульском этюде поиграешь минут 40 на морозе- потом без подстройки не обойтись.


----------

